

Facebook stock at $25 a share - leoplct
http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/fb?

======
dclaysmith
Can we come to a consensus about at which point it is fair game to flag
"Facebook stock is at $X". I rarely flag anything that isn't clearly spam but
I do want to make sure that Hacker News doesn't turn into the world's worst
stock ticker...

------
patrickk
Seems to be some buying going on, it's climbing up past $26. Remember as
Buffett said though, daily price movements are just noise.

What's more interesting to me, is how ZNGA seems to be correlated with FB:

[http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&...](http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1339012800000&chddm=5083&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=NASDAQ:ZNGA&cmptdms=0&q=NASDAQ:FB&ntsp=0)

------
moistgorilla
Hopefully it drops low enough that it is actually a good investment. I love it
when people get emotional about stocks.

------
tty
Still too high.

------
Freestyler_3
Never expected this... //

